# General > Politics >  NHS Scotland Audit the truth

## BetterTogether

Audit Scotland has now published its findings on how the NHS in Scotland is being run, it doesn't make comfortable reading. It shows an organisation haemoraging staff, missing its own targets and reverting to more private sector involvement to keep it running day to day.

http://www.audit-scotland.gov.uk/med...cle.php?id=313

----------


## rob murray

> Audit Scotland has now published its findings on how the NHS in Scotland is being run, it doesn't make comfortable reading. It shows an organisation haemoraging staff, missing its own targets and reverting to more private sector involvement to keep it running day to day.
> 
> http://www.audit-scotland.gov.uk/med...cle.php?id=313


Story is plastered all over front page in Daily Rag......must be lies eh ????? Heard the health secretary on radio.....dissing audit scotand....ie they dont take or make decisions government does and there are loads of priorities...that sorta line. Still didnt expect her or them to put their hands up and admit they screwed up big time

----------


## BetterTogether

The First Minister has asked us the public to judge her on her track record. This has to be a massive fail.

----------


## rob murray

> The First Minister has asked us the public to judge her on her track record. This has to be a massive fail.


AYe ...............potentially added a couple of % to Ruth Davidsons support !!!!

----------


## BetterTogether

I doubt it's worth a couple of % unfortunately if you go on social media the supporters are out in force using ever increasingly more bizarre excuses for why things aren't as they appear. It's like football supporters facing relegation looking at the most outrageous possibilities that might save the and wholeheartedly believing they are going to happen.

----------


## rob murray

May 2015 election time...sturgeon..."The SNP will defend the NHS in England from cuts"............................oh yeah, classic case of diversionary tactics, and she did just that though, single handed saved the english NHS and let scotands go down the pan......proves her love for our   neighbours

----------


## Redsnapper

Really, bt you are becoming a bit tedious, fair enough you are not a supporter of the SNP and that is your choice which I respect. Perhaps, though, the politics forum, would become more interesting, informative, and thought provoking were it not for your constant negative threads.

----------


## BetterTogether

I can accept your point of view Redsnapper but if the current incumbent government in Holyrood weren't so disingenuous about the problems within Scotland and accepted there are serious issues that need addressing instead of blaming everyone else for their own shortcomings I'd have very little to say about it all.

----------


## rob murray

> Really, bt you are becoming a bit tedious, fair enough you are not a supporter of the SNP and that is your choice which I respect. Perhaps, though, the politics forum, would become more interesting, informative, and thought provoking were it not for your constant negative threads.


Wish there was good news, all BTG is doing is highlighting obvious incompetence from SNP government..

----------


## BetterTogether

Maybe Redsnapper would like to add his thought provoking informative and insightful views on this article. I get the big vote for the SNP for those who want independence but that has now been kicked into the long grass so we the electorate should be looking for which Politicians can manage the Economy, NHS, Education,Police, Industry here in Scotland. Open the debate up and tell us who can do the job as it is the present lot aren't really cutting the mustard.

http://beta.scotsman.com/news/euan-m...ians-1-3926900

----------

